# Blind in one eye



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

T is blind (started with partial blindness) in her right eye. It has not affected her, after the adjustment period, on the trail. I do let her know at all times where I am, and try not to surprise her. She knows her fields by heart and every inch of her paddock and barn, so no problems there.

As far as extra vet care, much will depend on the actual cause of the blindness. For T it was caused by trauma induced uveitis, no bacterias were present , so other than an exam during spring shots, we're good to go. I do protect her eye on all trail rides with a special fly mask, and during daylight hours she wears it to protect any uv damage to her good eye (ounce of prevention). 

She is just as steady and calm as ever, and I plan on enjoying our time on the trails for many years yet.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a blind 30 yr old appy. He started losing his sight, or I discovered it about 10 yrs ago. He did fine. You do need to be sure you protect the blind side so they don't run into stuff or you don't sneak up on them from their blind side. Just talk to them and be hands on. My granddaughter was riding Cheno a week or 2 ago on a lunge line cuz he gets stubborn about where he wants to go so can be strong. He's pretty much retired, but she wanted to ride and the others were out in the wooded pasture. He still likes to go now and then.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

They can sometimes get aggresive with people or other horses... it is the flight or fight in them. Not all horses get that way but you need to be aware of where you are and make sure the horse is aware of your location. 

I knew a girl who showed their horse whos eye had completly been removed and did very well... just really depends on the horse


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a horse that is blind on one side. It's really hard to tell by the way he acts. He occasionally bops that side of his head on things, but not often, and he rides great. He's not even spooky on that side, though that can happen for some, his personality is such that he's just laid back like that regardless. I wouldn't let one sided blindness turn me away from a horse that I would otherwise buy.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

We used to own a horse that was blind in one eye. He was just like any other horse. He required no special care at all. In this case it makes me wonder why they would put the horse down? If the horse doesnt have any other behavioral and/or lameness issues than I dont understand why they would consider putting him down. If you do consider taking this horse I would go and see it before hand.


----------

